# Drying up a goat before kidding.



## cowgirl_bookworm (Mar 22, 2010)

Im not sure if this should go on the dairy forum or not.
I was wondering if anyone can tell me how long before a goat kids should she be dried up. someone told me 3 months but someone else told me 2 months. 

my Problem is that my buck got in with my milk doe when he wasn't suppose to yet! if she bred she's be about 2 months pregnant now. but since i dont know if shes bred i would hate to dry her up and her not be bred. i've been watching to see if she goes into heat and she hasn't that i noticed, but i've not had her long so i might just be missing her signs. should i dry her up and wait and see, or should i just stick her in with the buck for a while, even though she might already be bred?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was keeping my does for milk I dried them up 1 month before kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The longer the better but... yes... 1 month at minimum...is OK.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

